# Gonna try something different



## tucker81 (Mar 7, 2009)

I wasn't thinking of different things you could stuff these bad boys with. Anyone ever  stuffed em with buffalo chix dip. It sounds good to me and will be trying it soon. What do you guys think.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 8, 2009)

Doesn't sound like a bad idea, give it a whirl and be sure to post some qvue!


----------



## carpetride (Mar 8, 2009)

How about sausage?


----------

